# Pilztaster prellfrei !?



## stefand (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute! 

Habe ein kleines Problem bei dem mir sicher jemand von euch helfen kann! Und zwar hab ich einen Pilztaster mit dem ich extern einen CO2 Laser zum beschriften von Kunststoffteilen starte! Nun ist dieser aber nicht prellfrei und ich bekomme fast jedest mal von der Steuerung des Lasers eine Fehlermeldung!

Wo finde ich den einen prellfreien Pilztaster bzw. kann ich meinen einfach entprellen!?

Bei der Steuerung lege ich den Eingang auf MASSE damit der vorgang Startet!!

mfG und Danke schonmal für eure rasche Hilfe!

     Stefand


----------



## mariob (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
was mir als erstes durch den Kopf geht - woher weißt Du das das Prellen die Ursache ist? Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das eine Steuerung, die einen Kontakt am Eingang erfordert, so beschissen gebaut ist......

Gruß
Mario


----------



## ge-nka (26 Mai 2009)

RC Tiefpass,siehe Hardwareentprellung.
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/Entprellung


----------



## stefand (26 Mai 2009)

Eine einfachere Lösung gibt es nicht, damit ich nicht selber wieder basteln muss ( IC usw..) .... ??


----------



## stefand (26 Mai 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was mir als erstes durch den Kopf geht - woher weißt Du das das Prellen die Ursache ist? Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das eine Steuerung, die einen Kontakt am Eingang erfordert, so beschissen gebaut ist......
> 
> Gruß
> Mario


 

Also das hat mir der Servicetechniker der Herstellerfirma erklärt! Das Gerät meldet auch den Fehler das die Steuerung einen Startimpuls erhalten hat, obwohl der Zyklus noch nicht fertig abgelaufen ist!


----------



## mariob (26 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
eigenartig - ich hoffe bloß, das Du nach dem Aufwand des Entprellens Erfolg hast. Die oben vorgeschlagenen Varianten (gen-ka) sind im übrigen die einfachen. Wenns nicht basteln sein soll, irgendeine SPS mit Transistorausgang, das ganze programmtechnisch umsetzen was ich aber als mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen empfinde. Oder halt dem Hersteller auf die Füße treten (man rennt da manchmal offene Türen ein).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## TommyG (26 Mai 2009)

Einen Impuls starten

entweder in der Steuerung, oder mit einem Zeitrelais, obwohl dies armselig für die Lasersteuerung...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## leg-gmbh (2 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
eine einfache Methode einen Taster zu entprellen bietet eine Impulsverlängerung. Diese erzeugt einen Impuls einstellbarer Länge und wird beim ersten Trigger ausgelöst. Alle weiteren Trigger während der Ausgangsimpuls ansteht werden ignoriert. 

Das Gerät gibt es als fertiges Modul zum Aufrasten auf die Hutschiene.

Link zum Produkt: www.leg-gmbh.de/html/sf1_impulsverlaengerung.html


----------

